# Can I ask some advice?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

I am seeking this advice on behalf of my sister.  She is 36 years old and single after a long term relationship broke up a few years ago.  She suffers from bad endometriosis.

She has looked into having IVF using DS but has been told by the NHS in our area that they won't do it for her, and even if they were to do it it would cost her in the region of £5k to £6k.

Surely this must be wrong?  

Would she be able to go private and get it done using a similar sort of scheme to the Egg Share that I take part in, as an egg recipient?

Also, if her eggs are low quality due to endo, would she be able to use DE and DS?

Any advice would be really appreciated as she is feeling really low

Thanks
Tracy
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

It is correct that the NHS does not treat single women, so she will have to pay for private treatment. Is this unfair? Yes. But it seems there is little we can do about it....
And yes, IVF would cost in the region of £5K in the UK (cheaper abroad - especially for eg Czech Republic or Ukraine) 

At 36yr old I think she is too old for egg share - cut off is 35 at most clinics and I suspect her endo might rule her out too I'm afraid  

Yes, she could do DE and DS if she has egg quality problems but this would then cost in the region of £8K+ in the UK and there tend to be quite long waiting lists for donor eggs. Again, abroad is cheaper but then the donors are completely anonymous so it would depend on her thoughts on this aspect...

If she wants to talk to people in the same situation, maybe you could encourage her to join FF so she can come and chat to us? 
Suitcase
x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Tracy 

Sadly us singles don't get any NHS funding regardless of fertility issues. 

I think the first thing would be for her to get the ball rolling with the clinic of her choice (or GP if they'll do it) and get some investigative tests - FSH/LH AMH etc to determine her options initially. No doubt about it though, if she has tx here in the UK, it's going to cost her some dosh . My recent OE IVF cost approx £3.5k but I'm lucky in that I don't need to much in the way of drugs. If she has to look at DE, she'll be looking at quite a bit more as Suity has said. It might be worth her considering how she would feel about tx abroad (and thus anonymous donors) if money is tights. 

First things first though, she really needs to establish her options with some tests. 

Take care and send her over to us here if she feels able to!

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I also think that it is worth adding if she is going to use DE's in the UK there can be a considerable wait at some clinics.

L x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys
Thanks so much for all the advice.  My sister is coming to see me tomorrow afternoon and I am going to show her your replies.
I am trying to convince her she is not alone in the situation she is in!
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------

